
CO2 Lake Explosion Kills 1,746 – 33 years ago today - bleedblue2020
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/lake-nyos-the-deadliest-lake-in-the-world
======
bifrost
I totally remember this happening. I don't remember exactly when as a kid we
found out, but I think everyone in my classroom was shocked.

